# pwoer supply



## H2H1 (Aug 28, 2013)

OK here I am about to head out, went out side and started the air conditions all is fine . I flushed out the water lines and the water heater, still no problem. Well we had a power outage and now I can't anything to work from the supply power outlet. I unplugged it and plug into a 110V 15 amp outlet from the garage and now I have power. I was think the old 30amp plug was ZAPPED, so I went and got a new 30amp can and outlet. Plugged the RV power cord  into it, still no power to the RV . I unplugged it and hook back up to the 15amp plug and now I have power. Also the refrigerator  just blinks on AC power and will not stay on AC.. OK WHAT IS MY PROBLEM. I NEED HELP ASAP, THANKS


----------



## LEN (Aug 28, 2013)

Have you reset the breaker on the 30 amp panel Source side( turn it off and then on)used a meter on the 30 amp to see power? If 15 amp is getting through the transfer switch is working and should work on half of the 30 amp. Have you tried the Gen to see if that side of power works. That should prove the transfer switch? Tried setting the screws on the MH panel and the transfer switch panel? Have you looked at the breakers on the inverter/converter? All I can think of for the moment.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Len for the response, yes I have ran the genset and everything works, except the refrigerator. Everything is working except the refrigerator WHEN PLUGGED INTO THE 15 AMP OUTLET. I EVEN RAN ONE OF THE AC's on the 15 amp, still no problem with that.  I know there has got the be a GFI somewhere but where? I have only found one and that was not tripped. The only problem I am having now is the refrigerator no running on ac power.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 28, 2013)

Run it on Gas then.  It really wont use that much and you can fix when you come back


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2013)

IMO ,, i would ck ur power managment system ,, may have a fault there ,, but the refer is on a GFI ,, i would ck and see if u have power where the refer plugs in ,, use a drop light or something to ck to see if u have power at the Refer outlet ,,, u may have more then one GFI wired circuits ,, i have seen as many as 3 in MHS ,, they are wired not really in series ,, but one gfi for each of them ,, i would ck all outside recpt. with the drop light and see if they are working ,, if all are ok u might have a a bad recpt to ur refer ,, or a bad gfi outlet ,, ck them one at a time ,, but JMO


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2013)

OK morning up date, all the electrical outlets are working. I plugged it back to the 30 amp shore power and all ac power is working, except the refrigerator, it still will not stay on ac power. As of now it is on gas and running. So we will keep it on gas till we get back from camping. Then I will get it looked at and repaired. Thanks for all my friends who had input on the refrigerator not working.


----------



## LEN (Aug 29, 2013)

Sounds like either the AC side of the refer may have burned out(don't hear of this much) or the board is either not functioning in part or the plug ins may need reseated. In my case I tried to fix the problem, didn't get one plug in correct(not really plugged in) and paids aguy to say if you plug this in it will work. Like two minutes for him to find it and I could have just as EZ.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 29, 2013)

OK here what it was, on the out of the refrigerator up in the left side is a black box a be 4x9. Well that where the circuit board was and there is a small glass fuse, that was the gremlin that caused me the problem. write it down if you have the same problem.  Gone camping now, be back next week


----------

